# Which Reformed Confessions Lend Support to the R2K Position?



## Fly Caster (Oct 27, 2011)

...particularly in regards to the Civil Magistrate?

Forgive me if this has been discussed before. Our Church Library recently aquired Dennisson's 2 vol set of historic Reformed Confessions and over the next few months I hope to read through them with particular interest to see the views on this subject. So far I've only scanned through a few looking quickly at what said on this topic, and am wondering which might require more careful attention.

I know that we do not _subscribe_ to all these old Confessions, never-the-less I see a lot of value in making my own determinations in looking at the consensus of historically-confessed Reformed thought.


----------



## jogri17 (Oct 27, 2011)

None in my opinion, but given the vast majority of ref.christians reject the historic reformed confessional posistion, it makes sense to adapt a more Lutheran approach then.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 27, 2011)

This one:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Pastor Nathan Eshelman and Joseph. But I also don't believe their hermeneutic which Kline formulated is confessional in the Presbyterian sense either. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/kline-karlburg-not-confessional-concerning-mosaic-69258/


----------



## KMK (Oct 27, 2011)

With respect to clarity and fairness, perhaps we should rephrase the the question to be, "Where do R2Kers see support for their position in the Reformed confessions?"


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 27, 2011)

KMK said:


> With respect to clarity and fairness, perhaps we should rephrase the the question to be, "Where do R2Kers see support for their position in the Reformed confessions?"



I think my question is fair. I simply want to identify which Confessions lend explicit support to the R2K arguments. I admit a bias-- I suspect there are not any. But because I am aware of that bias I sincerely want to know from which Confessions a solid argument for the R2K position can be made.


----------



## MW (Oct 27, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> None in my opinion, but given the vast majority of ref.christians reject the historic reformed confessional posistion, it makes sense to adapt a more Lutheran approach then.



Both the Lutheran and Reformed movements grew out of "magisterial reformation." If one desires a different approach from an historical perspective one will need to turn to the "radical reformation" associated with Anabaptist thought and practice.


----------

